# How's this for newcomer attitude?



## laobali

I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:

"I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.

I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.

I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.

I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.

I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.

And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.

I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.

These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.

Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.

Regards

MH"

With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?


----------



## Cer

With this attitude ?????
A couple of months or may be he will not even pass the point of obtaining the necessary documents.
I always wonder what people like this want to do here,they obviously have nu clue about how things work in Thailand.


----------



## Bobr

Many of us Farang seem to forget that we are guests or visitors in Thailand and have no "right" to be here like we do in our home countries. I accept being a kind of 2nd class inhabitant here because the thought of ever going back to America is far worse. With that said, I've been treated better in Thailand than I ever would have been treated in my own country. I also admire the Thai's loyalty to each other. One of the problems with America is that we hate each other so much and think it is fashionable, chic and politically correct to screw over another American in favor of someone else. That is far more irrational thinking than what the Thais (and most of the rest of the World) do.


----------



## Guest

If he tries to set up in Pattaya, I give him 24 hours before he's shot, or 'jumps off a balcony' .

Seriously though, he hasn't got a chance. He obviously has zero knowledge of Thailand and he's going to come a major cropper in no time at all.

I'll take your word for it _laobali_, but to be honest that seems a bit of a caricature of the dummest possible budding expat businessman. I couldn't have made up a more stupid character if I'd tried. 

I'm not in the least surprised he's a Brit, there are still plenty around with that Little Englander, Rule Brittannia complex.

_(Feel free to invite him to comment on this forum )_


----------



## laobali

frogblogger said:


> If he tries to set up in Pattaya, I give him 24 hours before he's shot, or 'jumps off a balcony' .
> 
> Seriously though, he hasn't got a chance. He obviously has zero knowledge of Thailand and he's going to come a major cropper in no time at all.
> 
> I'll take your word for it _laobali_, but to be honest that seems a bit of a caricature of the dummest possible budding expat businessman. I couldn't have made up a more stupid character if I'd tried.
> 
> I'm not in the least surprised he's a Brit, there are still plenty around with that Little Englander, Rule Brittannia complex.
> 
> _(Feel free to invite him to comment on this forum )_


I was surprised to receive this email too, but he took the trouble to write it and signed his name. I also replied but as yet have received no further response:

"[name],

You're winding me up, right? Thanks for a really good laugh. I'd love to see the reaction of some of the old hands in the expat forums if you posted your ideas and intentions there. You're basing your retirement ambitions on a couple of holidays in Phuket?

It's totally unrealistic to think you can do what you want in Thailand, whether you are British (as I am) or anything else. I lived there for 7 years and started, ran and sold a business which was quite successful. I don't want to do it again for a multitude of reasons. I actually found a better place (for me). You wouldn't last a week with your attitude, though, believe me.

Some people just have to learn the hard way, and I can see you are a classic example. Loving Thailand and having a passion for deep sea fishing may just not be enough, old chap. Have you run a business in the UK, or in a foreign country? Or have you inherited a large sum of money you don't care if you lose, or do you perhaps have an early death wish or feel like spending your retirement in a Thai prison? It's cheap living, but the cuisine and rooms are not so great, from what I hear.

Love to know more about you; your British bulldog bravado (if not total delusion) is at least refreshing. Thanks for brightening up my lazy Asian day!

[webmaster]"


----------



## blue eyes

laobali said:


> I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:
> 
> "I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.
> 
> I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.
> 
> I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.
> 
> And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
> I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.
> 
> I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
> In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.
> 
> These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.
> 
> Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MH"
> 
> With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?


Deep sea fishing?It sounds more like he will be deep sixed if if tries to act that way here.


----------



## bmeade8

laobali said:


> I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:
> 
> "I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.
> 
> I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.
> 
> I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.
> 
> And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
> I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.
> 
> I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
> In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.
> 
> These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.
> 
> Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MH"
> 
> With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?


OOOOHHHH yes this guy will be in the paper.

Man found dead after telling employie to do it my Fu**ing way!!
If the police don't put him in jail first.
let him come, let him lose all his money, and let him be sent home like all the other dumb *sses who thought they were going to change these people. 
Thailand is a great country if you just take the time to learn the culture first. those who don't are doomed to just loose and loose big.


----------



## Guest

laobali said:


> I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:
> 
> "I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.
> 
> I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.
> 
> I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.
> 
> And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
> I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.
> 
> I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
> In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.
> 
> These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.
> 
> Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MH"
> 
> With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?


PLEASE PLEASE try and find out what happens to him,  and let us know pleaseeee.


----------



## Cer

I've seen this post before.


----------



## A90

laobali said:


> I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:
> 
> "I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.
> 
> I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.
> 
> I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.
> 
> And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
> I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.
> 
> I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
> In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.
> 
> These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.
> 
> Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MH"
> 
> With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?



With this attitude I would tell him, like I tell all immigrants to any country; if you are not going to respect the local cutlure and way of life piss off back to where you came from.


----------



## Bobr

I think it's a phony post and it's not worth bothering to argue with whoever posted it, and yes as Cer said, I've seen the same post a few months back.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

*Rest In Peace*



laobali said:


> I recently received a message from a visitor to one of my websites about living in SE Asia. Although the fellow signed his name, I will not repeat it; he might survive longer with anonymity. Quoted verbatim:
> 
> "I recently discovered your website which I found interesting.
> 
> I was particularly interested in the section regarding starting up a business in Thailand, and with the greatest respect I don't believe that you have a clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I am a UK citizen (British), recently retired, and although I have only been to Thailand a couple of times I really love the country.
> 
> I have no Thai wife/girlfriend/lover - whatever.
> 
> I plan to move to the country soon and start up my own business - deep sea fishing in Phuket, which is my passion.
> 
> And let me tell you something my friend(s). I will run MY business, on MY terms, MY way, and I will NOT allow ANY Thai, no matter how "well-connected" he may be, to f**k me around.
> I will NOT pay any "tea money" to anyone. I will hire who I want, on my terms, and I will run my business in accordance with strict Western values.
> 
> I could not give a rat's arse who I p*** off - I will NOT be intimidated by some Asian upstart pr**k.
> In short, these people will march to the sound of MY drum. If they don't like it - tough.
> 
> These people need to be put in their place, and your pusillanamous attitude - "oh, it's THEIR country, we have to let them do things THEIR way," p***es me off.
> 
> Well I will NOT do things THEIR way. I will do things MY way. I will run MY company for Western tourists, and I couldn't give a flying f**k what any Thai arsehole has to say about it.
> 
> Regards
> 
> MH"
> 
> With this sort of attitude, how long do you give him?




This poor fellow will somehow die, and, no one, that's NO ONE, will care why.

I moved here to teach six weeks ago. The first thing I learned is to respect the Thais in every way possible. And, they will love you back.

But, be an arrogant, pushy, ignorant, a**hol* farang, and, you won't last long, spiritually, financially, or, living.


----------



## Sean Moran

Thanks to the OP for an example that helps me to see that I might have made a damn fool of myself last night, after one of those 'mystery' bia Changs that I remember having the misfortune to have unknowingly consumed once or twice in the past, but I can at least take some small consolation in knowing that I was not relatively all that bad in my drunken efforts to sleep in the carpark to look after my motosai overnight. Maybe there are others with bigger attitude problems than mine?

Thanks also for the newsletter that reminded me of this forum, that I had basically forgotten about since getting back to Thailand two weeks ago. After feeling like such a dope and after apologising to everyone I've encountered all day for my foolishness last night, this thread link couldn't have come at a better time, so thanks.
I guess I can head off to the restaurant in an hour or so for a repeat performance, but hopefully the bia Chang will be only 6% this time.


----------



## laobali

*I also posted it in another expat forum*



Bobr said:


> I think it's a phony post and it's not worth bothering to argue with whoever posted it, and yes as Cer said, I've seen the same post a few months back.


The rant I received as an email would have appeared in another forum, but some time after I put it up here, I did get a response from the writer who was very angry I had mentioned his initials - let alone the name he provided, so I tend to think it was genuine, but it still could have been a windup. Who knows? Here's what he wrote:

"Thank you for your reply, and the link to the website [this forum].

Please let me state from the outset that I am less than impressed with your decision to put my e-mail on the site without my permission. I would have willingly given it if requested, but I would have thought that courtesy alone would have dictated that you ask me first.

If that was too much trouble, perhaps you could have said something in your earlier reply to me along the lines of "unless I hear to the contrary from you, I propose to put your e-mail on the following website......"

At risk of repeating myself, I would have given permission but I would have requested complete anonyminity [sic]. Admittedly you have only printed my initials, but even that is excessive. After all, I have shown respect and courtesy you in giving you my name and e-mail address; could you not have extended the same to me by refraining to publish anything which might identify me?

I write frequently to your fellow blogger [the site he sent it to is not a blog], Stickman, and he displays a far more professional manner by not printing anything which may identify the writer.

I found the comments of those who replied to you to be interesting but, as I have stated, some of you people don't know what you are talking about. My business will be solely for Westerners although I will employ the odd Thai boat boy and ******. I had to laugh at the individual who said something about me losing my heart to a bar girl. Why would I want to go with a prostitute - I am happily married to a respectable English woman?

I do not consider anything further needs to be said on this subject. As I have mentioned - if for some inexplicable reason you find this subject interesting enough to put on your website (and I cannot think for one minute that you would) please show some respect and observe complete anonyminity [sic].

Thank you.

Regards, [name]"

So draw your own conclusions. It's raised a bit of interest among members, though, and a few laughs.

laobali


----------



## Cer

His reaction about anonymity is correct.
About dealing with "only" westerns.
All his permissions/visa/work permit and other official stuff,he will have to deal with THAI.
Further more as a western myself,no one will bully me.
I still believe the total attitude will not bring him business luck.
Just my humble opinion


----------



## Guest

Ditto - he hasn't a hope in Thailand with that attitude. A good businessman adapts to the working environment, he doesn't attempt to mould the environment to fit his personal preferences and inclinations. A Brit can get away with that approach - just about - in, for example, the rest of Europe. But even there he would be creating unnecessary problems for himself. 

The Thais will take great pleasure in bringing him down a peg or two if his posts are genuine, and not just bluster. In Thailand there is the law - and then there is what actually goes on. And the latter is controlled by some pretty unscrupulous characters around LOS. Including those whose official jobs are on the government side of the law.


----------



## Guest

laobali said:


> The rant I received as an email would have appeared in another forum, but some time after I put it up here, I did get a response from the writer who was very angry I had mentioned his initials - let alone the name he provided, so I tend to think it was genuine, but it still could have been a windup. Who knows? Here's what he wrote:
> 
> "Thank you for your reply, and the link to the website [this forum].
> 
> Please let me state from the outset that I am less than impressed with your decision to put my e-mail on the site without my permission. I would have willingly given it if requested, but I would have thought that courtesy alone would have dictated that you ask me first.
> 
> If that was too much trouble, perhaps you could have said something in your earlier reply to me along the lines of "unless I hear to the contrary from you, I propose to put your e-mail on the following website......"
> 
> At risk of repeating myself, I would have given permission but I would have requested complete anonyminity [sic]. Admittedly you have only printed my initials, but even that is excessive. After all, I have shown respect and courtesy you in giving you my name and e-mail address; could you not have extended the same to me by refraining to publish anything which might identify me?
> 
> I write frequently to your fellow blogger [the site he sent it to is not a blog], Stickman, and he displays a far more professional manner by not printing anything which may identify the writer.
> 
> I found the comments of those who replied to you to be interesting but, as I have stated, some of you people don't know what you are talking about. My business will be solely for Westerners although I will employ the odd Thai boat boy and ******. I had to laugh at the individual who said something about me losing my heart to a bar girl. Why would I want to go with a prostitute - I am happily married to a respectable English woman?
> 
> I do not consider anything further needs to be said on this subject. As I have mentioned - if for some inexplicable reason you find this subject interesting enough to put on your website (and I cannot think for one minute that you would) please show some respect and observe complete anonyminity [sic].
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards, [name]"
> 
> So draw your own conclusions. It's raised a bit of interest among members, though, and a few laughs.
> 
> laobali


Well the guy just had his first experience of Thailand where nothing is secret whether he likes it or not. We warned him in the posts. We can already see how wrong he is in his expectations and seemingly everything else. I can get any farrang tracked and find out what his business is very easily and I assume that someone is tracking me and my business. Well I know for a fact that all the Thais who know me even know my sperm count because my wife told them.
I give his wife a week before she tries to get him out of Thailand away from the girls. If he stays then the odds of him being seduced by an Angel are as good as 100% within a very short time – maybe another week. He has no idea, which I expect he will have a few seconds to reconsider as the concrete approaches on his short trip from the balcony. Seriously if this is genuine (that doubt itself should be enough of a warning to him) then he should understand that this forum is to help people avoid problems. Thailand is so different and this forum is here to help with that. Or of course to have a laugh at boneheads.


----------



## laobali

I haven't heard from him again, but I hope he's following this thread and reconsidering his idea of starting a business in Phuket or anywhere else in Thailand.


----------



## Serendipity2

laobali said:


> I haven't heard from him again, but I hope he's following this thread and reconsidering his idea of starting a business in Phuket or anywhere else in Thailand.



laobali,

It's pretty easy to track someone on this forum - if they're still posting. Just put your cursor on your/my or any other name and you can see their profile, when last they posted etc. 

Like others, I read that post over six months ago - could have been longer. At first I thought it legit but now I'm thinking someone is having a bit of fun stirring the honey pot. At least I hope that's right. If not he does, indeed, have a bleak future. I'll hope [for his sake] he is/was pulling our collective leg.

Serendipity2


----------



## laobali

He may have chosen several sites to post his rant or email the webmaster, and someone else may have posted it here before me. All I have recorded is my personal interaction with him.


----------



## Guest

The writer mentioned that this had been emailed after he had been browsing some websites of yours. So that we can see whether it is genuine, can you tell us which sites and urls? On this occasion we'll waive the strict forum rules about advertising our own interests on ExpatForum  

You posted the same email content to another forum, not particularly well-known, in 2008, long before it appeared here. Seems odd that the OP is still around to respond to your posting his message in the public domain after all this time?


----------



## laobali

*Not me, Your Worship!*



frogblogger said:


> The writer mentioned that this had been emailed after he had been browsing some websites of yours. So that we can see whether it is genuine, can you tell us which sites and urls? On this occasion we'll waive the strict forum rules about advertising our own interests on ExpatForum
> 
> You posted the same email content to another forum, not particularly well-known, in 2008, long before it appeared here. Seems odd that the OP is still around to respond to your posting his message in the public domain after all this time?


If it was in 2008, it was certainly not from me. I posted quoting an email which I only received from "MH" on 19th Aug, 2009 and his reply on 30th August after I posted here and also at Orient Expat.

That's all I can tell you. The original content could have appeared before, I suppose. Whose name is on this 2008 post? Not that I need to explain myself any further as it's pretty pointless, but why would I bother to re-post it in a different forum a year or so later? 

laobali


----------



## Guest

My mistake, that'll teach me to read a post in the gloom - it was 2009, not 2008.

Not asking for any explanations from you, just trying to be certain that it's a bona fide post - rather hard to believe that someone can be so stupid. 

Then again...

Are you Lao-based then, laobali?


----------



## Akira

I will say in contre-courant, 
*this guys is a great businessman*, but I wouldn't agree with his aggressive personal comportment.

About the business : I runed my own business in Paris, a LTD with my best friend. Very bad experience. Not because of the character's difference, but because of the same and universal problem: when you own a little bit of the company, you wish have at least the same weight in the business decisions. And if you own 50-50 and your partner is absolutely unprofessional and doesn't know a clue about the business?
You fight? You go to a court just because you don't want to buy the new computer he decided to spend the money in? 
I sold my business, got my money back and learned the FIRST rule of the business: *RUN YOUR BUSINESS YOURSELF*! No partners - no problems.

So, the problem in Thai, is the same-same hypocrisy, when the official advertising says Thailand is a great country for business and investment, but when you come here, you discover the reality of 51% for Thai's. I don't say it's bad, again, you will say this fu###ng Russian with his rude attitude. None. I just say it will be at least *honest* to say the truth by the same lovely advertising. Like "Thai it's a great country, but the business is not really for foreigners". You will know, then, you come here for enjoy the girls and beaches. That's it, no illusions.

About the rude attitude, I agree with you guys, his a bit aggressive. Much than less. 

P.S. I think if this guys comes down, and with a calm, zen attitude he can set up a great web site for explain the people the realty of the Thai business.
I has a telephone appointment with a Thai lawyer, he started the same lovely honey song: we just write some honest Thai citizens in your Memorandum and everything will be great. I look crazy or what!?


----------



## laobali

frogblogger said:


> My mistake, that'll teach me to read a post in the gloom - it was 2009, not 2008.
> 
> Not asking for any explanations from you, just trying to be certain that it's a bona fide post - rather hard to believe that someone can be so stupid.
> 
> Then again...
> 
> Are you Lao-based then, laobali?


No problem. My posts are bona fide. I still think it might have been a wind-up as his language changed between the profane rant and the 'aggrieved English gentleman'. Schizoid, perhaps.

Yes, Lao about 5 years now, Thailand 7, Bali a couple on and off in between.

Merry Christmas!

laobali


----------



## Serendipity2

laobali said:


> No problem. My posts are bona fide. I still think it might have been a wind-up as his language changed between the profane rant and the 'aggrieved English gentleman'. Schizoid, perhaps.
> 
> Yes, Lao about 5 years now, Thailand 7, Bali a couple on and off in between.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> laobali




laobali,

I know it's a bit off topic but we seem to have a whole lot of off-topic here so perhaps I can squeeze another in. 

Just wanted to know how lovely the natives are [compared to Thais of course] and how you finessed being able to stay in Laos for 5 years. From what I've read that ain't easy! 

Merry Christmas to you and yours! 

Serendipity2


----------



## laobali

Annual business visa works for most, but you need an 'employer'.
Natives: lovely as, but fewer of them!


----------



## Serendipity2

laobali said:


> Annual business visa works for most, but you need an 'employer'.
> Natives: lovely as, but fewer of them!



laobali,

So maybe I could perhaps "induce" an employer to help me should I decide to migrate east? 

Sorry to hear there aren't as many fair young damsels in Laos but I'm sure the ones that are there are highly motivated whereas in Thailand they have many, many more opportunities in such a 'target rich' environment.  

Serendipity2


----------



## laobali

There are companies that take a small fee (10% or so) for arranging the necessary paperwork to 'employ' a foreigner and get a multi-entry business visa with work permit. Passport and photos are the only documents required. About $5-600 total for the first year, less afterwards. No one ever questions or bothers you. Totally unlike Thailand, thank god.

You could also come and go on a 30 day visa on arrival indefinitely, but Thailand now has its own restrictions on that, even if you don't stay there more than a day or two, apparently. Vietnam would be a visa run option, but it's more than a simple hop across the Mekong. Monthy, overall annual visa cost is lower, but your passport pages will fill up rapidly with entry and exit stamps for the two countries, plus a whole page for the arrival visa – each time. With the BV, it's one page and stamps only when you leave and return.

'Motivation' doesn't really come into it. The women and their families want money more than love (same as most Thai when all is said and done), but Lao law requires a woman to have a husband to legally stay under the same roof. This applies even more to foreigners. Casual liaisons can be dangerous and expensive. One night stands etc are fine in some city hotels and guesthouses. Laos is very different from Thailand and it won't suit a lot of people other than tourists – who usually love it for some of those differences.

Hope the info helps, but I won't be posting again on this thread.

Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to all from laobali.


----------



## Serendipity2

laobali said:


> There are companies that take a small fee (10% or so) for arranging the necessary paperwork to 'employ' a foreigner and get a multi-entry business visa with work permit. Passport and photos are the only documents required. About $5-600 total for the first year, less afterwards. No one ever questions or bothers you. Totally unlike Thailand, thank god.
> 
> You could also come and go on a 30 day visa on arrival indefinitely, but Thailand now has its own restrictions on that, even if you don't stay there more than a day or two, apparently. Vietnam would be a visa run option, but it's more than a simple hop across the Mekong. Monthy, overall annual visa cost is lower, but your passport pages will fill up rapidly with entry and exit stamps for the two countries, plus a whole page for the arrival visa – each time. With the BV, it's one page and stamps only when you leave and return.
> 
> 'Motivation' doesn't really come into it. The women and their families want money more than love (same as most Thai when all is said and done), but Lao law requires a woman to have a husband to legally stay under the same roof. This applies even more to foreigners. Casual liaisons can be dangerous and expensive. One night stands etc are fine in some city hotels and guesthouses. Laos is very different from Thailand and it won't suit a lot of people other than tourists – who usually love it for some of those differences.
> 
> Hope the info helps, but I won't be posting again on this thread.
> 
> Merry Christmas and a Prosperous New Year to all from laobali.



laobali,

Thank for your post. Good information to know. Wouldn't Cambodia be easier than either Vietnam [expensive visa] or Thailand [visa hassles]? By the way, at least for Americans, getting a set of pages added to your passport is fairly easy to do. You have to go to the US Embassy or Consulate but it's pretty quick and I don't remember being charged a fee. The one time I did it I was in Melbourne which is fairly civilized compared to the labyrinth of security in Asian US Embassies.

I think Vietman is the same as Laos when it comes to cohabitation. Go figure since China has 1.3 billion humans - and they're Communist. Vietnam is the same as well. Probably Myanmar as well. Unless you're a high ranking member of the party. Rank has its privileges.

Hope you will continue to post. Always good to have input on a neighboring country and the options it offers. While most on this thread are interested in Thailand, others are also interested in other alternatives. Thanks again 

Serendipity2


----------



## laobali

You're welcome! Search retire asia and you'll see other sources of SE Asia expat info.


----------



## Serendipity2

laobali said:


> You're welcome! Search retire asia and you'll see other sources of SE Asia expat info.



laobali,

Thanks for the tip - it's always good to have alternatives!


----------

